
Stone tools helped shape human hands - eplanit
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21829124.200-stone-tools-helped-shape-human-hands.html
======
forgottenpaswrd
I hate it so much when the only pictures you find on a web article are about
advertising . More so when it is supposed to be about science.

------
jonsen
It would be interesting to know if people born with more than ten fingers are
better typists.

~~~
futhey
I was thinking if the trend is toward automation and away from physical labor
some unique features could be selected for in 200,000 years or so.

------
futhey
Interesting, but the active voice is rather misleading in the headline.

The argument seems to actually say the expected: Humans who used stone tools
were selected based on their tool use -> humans more suited for stone tool use
continued to be selected -> stronger hands & wrists.

I guess it serves some purpose to find specimens which verify the expected.
Perhaps some less obvious insight will come of this.

~~~
richardwhiuk
That's fairly common in New Scientist headlines - see
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Scientist> \- in particular section 1.2.

------
Retric
Interesting, however as an alternative hypothesis wrist strength is also vary
important when using most hand held weapons especially a basic ax. From an
evolutionary perspective making tools is probably less limited by wrist
strength vs using them.

------
hemancuso
The Singularity is Here!

